# Potentialausgleich, auf der Suche nach der Norm



## Controllfreak (29 März 2012)

Hallo,

ein immer wieder aufkommendes Thema ist der Potentialausgleich an Kabeltragsystemen und StaPa-Rohren. 
Meiner Meinung nach muss die Verbindung zwischen den Kabeltragsystemen durch Erdungsbrücken realisiert werden. Eine Schraubverbindung zwischen den einzelnen Elementen gilt nicht, da diese Verbindung in Bezug auf Übergangswiderstände nicht definiert ist.
Kann jemand mein Halbwissen mit der Nummer einer VDE-Norm fundamentieren?


----------



## Tommi (29 März 2012)

Hallo,

ich nehme an, hier hast Du schon geschaut...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentialausgleich

Gruß
Tommi


----------

